# Reo inbound - need advice and help



## antonherbst

Greetings Reonaughts

I am tracking my REO Grand LP and it should arrive this coming week. I am not sure what else is included apart from the REO, not even sure what atty or bottles or any spares i am getting. But lets leave that for later. I need to either meet up with a forum member once i have it to help me with the ins and outs of REO's. Or i need to skype with a Reonaught when i have it. I am going to make contact with @hands once i have it but a second help would be greatly appreciated. 

Awaiting to join the reo family soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Way to go! Almost a Reonaut.
Check out some of the videos here.
Can't do skype, but feel free to PM.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Andre said:


> Way to go! Almost a Reonaut.
> Check out some of the videos here.
> Can't do skype, but feel free to PM.



I will do so when i get my hands on it. And definately will see what i can learn from the videos.


----------



## Petrus

@antonherbst, welcome to the family my friend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Welcome! 
It should be relatively straight forward but drop any questions /concerns and we will gladly assist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Welcome!
> It should be relatively straight forward but drop any questions /concerns and we will gladly assist.



Thanks guys

I am more concerned about ohms law than the basic mechanics of the reo. But i will ask when the ??? are raised in my mind that i cant figure out or those that cant be googled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I am more concerned about ohms law than the basic mechanics of the reo. But i will ask when the ??? are raised in my mind that i cant figure out or those that cant be googled.


It may seem intimidating but ask questions! 
Show us pics of your reo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> It may seem intimidating but ask questions!
> Show us pics of your reo!



I will definately show pics of it. 

And as far as my knowledge goes on ohms law i just need to make sure my ohms calculation stay below the continuous battery discharge rate?


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> I will definately show pics of it.
> 
> And as far as my knowledge goes on ohms law i just need to make sure my ohms calculation stay below the continuous battery discharge rate?


This is correct.

Also try stay above 0.2 ohms. The previous reos could fire this low but there were some reports of people's hotspring collapsing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> This is correct.
> 
> Also try stay above 0.2 ohms. The previous reos could fire this low but there were some reports of people's hotspring collapsing.



Okay so that is easy enough. Stay above 0,2ohms and basically stay below 1,4ohms and i will be safe and a very happy vaper.


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Okay so that is easy enough. Stay above 0,2ohms and basically stay below 1,4ohms and i will be safe and a very happy vaper.


You will get amazing battery life at 1.4 ohms but I think you will have a very cool vape  

I just need to put Polish and conditioner on my reo but if I get round to it this evening I'll post pics for you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @antonherbst 
Looking forward to seeing what Reo you get and what atty you get with it
Then we can surely advise you on suggested coils and ohms etc

Not all that much to be too concerned about other than building the correct coil and not going too low on the ohms - as the other guys say.

My happy place is about 0.5 to 0.8 ohms or thereabouts, depending on the atty and juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> You will get amazing battery life at 1.4 ohms but I think you will have a very cool vape
> 
> I just need to put Polish and conditioner on my reo but if I get round to it this evening I'll post pics for you.



The 1,4ohms will be used in a mtl atty and i will use a dtl at 0,7ohms

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> The 1,4ohms will be used in a mtl atty and i will use a dtl at 0,7ohms



My RM2 MTL is 0.5 ohms - basically two 1ohm coils in parallel. (Wound in parallel fashion)
29g and small ID 1.6mm for crispness with the tobaccoes
I found anything higher than about 1ohm was a bit too mild a vape.
Nice to get a bit of action going even if its MTL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Reo's were in it's prime the best thing on earth in the land of vaping however it's not very versatile should you require to use it in the low ohms range of vaping. I think the type of vaping the works best for the Reo is definitely MTL at high ohms. The Reo springs are very temperamental if you push too much power through it. I think @Silver's suggestion above is the way to go as he is a veteran to these mods. Also I think @Oupa dtill carries spares also. You could also tug at @Rob Fisher shirt as he's had more Reo's than Donald Trumps had mistress's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Reo's were in it's prime the best thing on earth in the land of vaping however it's not very versatile should you require to use it in the low ohms range of vaping. I think the type of vaping the works best for the Reo is definitely MTL at high ohms. The Reo springs are very temperamental if you push too much power through it. I think @Silver's suggestion above is the way to go as he is a veteran to these mods. Also I think @Oupa dtill carries spares also. You could also tug at @Rob Fisher shirt as he's had more Reo's than Donald Trumps had mistress's



Hahahaha. I will definately tug at the veterans knowledge and possibilities of spares. 

@hands might give input on what atty i will be getting as this is comming from one of our inbetween aged brothers. That he sold the reo (cant find myself calling it a mod) to a couple of years back tho.


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> My RM2 MTL is 0.5 ohms - basically two 1ohm coils in parallel. (Wound in parallel fashion)
> 29g and small ID 1.6mm for crispness with the tobaccoes
> I found anything higher than about 1ohm was a bit too mild a vape.
> Nice to get a bit of action going even if its MTL



Thanks for the info @Silver i will definately take your advice of the high ohms i to consideration. 
I might just keep this as a mtl device for the special juices. 

But i am seeing alot playing around with the coils in my near future to get my sweet spot. 

I am so excited about the reo that i will definately keep you guys in the loop when i start building and ask the questions. 

So far i know it will add to my already awesome collection. 

Athena pride - merlin mini
Sx mini g class - merlin mini
Mini volt - serpent mini 22

Next on the list is my

REO grand lp - ???

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the info @Silver i will definately take your advice of the high ohms i to consideration.
> I might just keep this as a mtl device for the special juices.
> 
> But i am seeing alot playing around with the coils in my near future to get my sweet spot.
> 
> I am so excited about the reo that i will definately keep you guys in the loop when i start building and ask the questions.
> 
> So far i know it will add to my already awesome collection.
> 
> Athena pride - merlin mini
> Sx mini g class - merlin mini
> Mini volt - serpent mini 22
> 
> Next on the list is my
> 
> REO grand lp - ???


I would say ol16

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> I would say ol16



I would agree to that cause j have read only good reviews of the ol16. 

Now my question is? Authentic or clone? If you suggest, also tell me where i can get one? Thanks in advance for the suggestions


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> I would agree to that cause j have read only good reviews of the ol16.
> 
> Now my question is? Authentic or clone? If you suggest, also tell me where i can get one? Thanks in advance for the suggestions


Some people love the clone but the post screws were were wonky and it was a hazard to fire imho. 

Intaste.de used to have...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Some people love the clone but the post screws were were wonky and it was a hazard to fire imho.
> 
> Intaste.de used to have...
> View attachment 106203



That does look good. What is you opinions on the cyclone atty? If my memory is correct i can remember Jacques saying this is what he sold to our Bro on his Reo.


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> That does look good. What is you opinions on the cyclone atty? If my memory is correct i can remember Jacques saying this is what he sold to our Bro on his Reo.


I loved the cyclone as I had 5  
I had better airflow from the ol16 and I preferred the hotter dual coil build on the ol16. I ended up replacing all my cyclones with OL16's. 

I then ended up replacing all my reos with billet boxes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> I loved the cyclone as I had 5
> I had better airflow from the ol16 and I preferred the hotter dual coil build on the ol16. I ended up replacing all my cyclones with OL16's.
> 
> I then ended up replacing all my reos with billet boxes...



Okay so now my question to you @Christos is? What REO stuffs do you have left that i could possibly buy from you? . Trying my luck here


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Okay so now my question to you @Christos is? What REO stuffs do you have left that i could possibly buy from you? . Trying my luck here


I sold all my stuff unfortunately. I have a glow in the dark button  
You may have some luck with @GregF as I sold all my remaining spares and cyclones to him.

My OL16 I kept safe for the day i got another reo and that day has arrived!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> I sold all my stuff unfortunately. I have a glow in the dark button
> You may have some luck with @GregF as I sold all my remaining spares and cyclones to him.
> 
> My OL16 I kept safe for the day i got another reo and that day has arrived!


Thanks, but when you do sell again i take dibs on any reo stuffs.

I will come back to all reonaughts after i recieve mine to scavenge for spares. I want atleast spare springs, fire pins, contact plates, insulation enclosure. Screws and more. Atleast a service kit. And spare bottles. Do not want to get caught with my pants down with my REO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T.

@antonherbst get a hadaly or hadaly clone to run on your reo. Yes it has a overhang, but in my humble opinion better vape compaired to the rm2 or cyclone. And dont stress it reos are simple AF.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

@antonherbst in all honesty I had like 12 bottles and 5 springs and 5 contact plates etc and never really used them. 
I changed my contact out to a heavy duty contact and I preferred the harder button press but I really never needed any spare.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

E.T. said:


> @antonherbst get a hadaly or hadaly clone to run on your reo. Yes it has a overhang, but in my humble opinion better vape compaired to the rm2 or cyclone. And dont stress it reos are simple AF.



I have the hadaly in mind as well and will consider it once i have my reo. And agreed on easy af in the reos. From what i have learned today and yesterday i am really glad i am getting an reo. 

Oh and once i have it in my hands will i tell you an amazing truth about my reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> @antonherbst in all honesty I had like 12 bottles and 5 springs and 5 contact plates etc and never really used them.
> I changed my contact out to a heavy duty contact and I preferred the harder button press but I really never needed any spare.



I hear what you are saying. But as a risk manager my "fear" of not having a reo that is always working will kill me. .

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD

antonherbst said:


> I hear what you are saying. But as a risk manager my "fear" of not having a reo that is always working will kill me. .



Well then my good sir, you gonna love your Reo to bits  Reos work, all day, every day with no fuss what so ever

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@antonherbst, I only have one law, 6 Reo's 0.3 ohm's, LG browns, 12 mg nic, 2 years of vaping madness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

DoubleD said:


> Well then my good sir, you gonna love your Reo to bits  Reos work, all day, every day with no fuss what so ever



Good to know as i am really getting excited about it. Almost as much as vapecon caused but as earlier stated. Until i have it in my hands i will keep the news secret. But all reonaughts wil be either bumed or just as excited as me.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> @antonherbst, I only have one law, 6 Reo's 0.3 ohm's, LG browns, 12 mg nic, 2 years of vaping madness.



I have the lg chocs sorted, the ohms i will try all configs, nic is not my vape style and will definately keep my reo for as long as i keep on vaping. And that will be for a while.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands

If you are worried about breaking your REO......... don't
They are tough, simple and a great workhorse

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

hands said:


> If you are worried about breaking your REO......... don't
> They are tough, simple and a great workhorse




Watse atty stuur Albert?


----------



## hands

antonherbst said:


> Watse atty stuur Albert?


I have no clue, i did not ask.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

antonherbst said:


> Watse atty stuur Albert?



Not planning on doing this to my REO. . He should have been baned from ever owning a reo again after that. But it is good to know i am getting a strong device.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I really don't know what else to be showing you but here goes...

Put Juice in bottle.
Insert battery...



Add door to reo.
Enjoy the vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> I really don't know what else to be showing you but here goes...
> 
> Put Juice in bottle.
> Insert battery...
> View attachment 106208
> 
> 
> Add door to reo.
> Enjoy the vape!
> View attachment 106209



Perfect thanks.


----------



## Petrus

*Something for this beautiful Sunday *

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst

Petrus said:


> View attachment 106215
> *Something for this beautiful Sunday *



They are beautifull. Wow. If i may be bold a take a chance here. What reo spares have you got that you want to sell to me?


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> View attachment 106215
> *Something for this beautiful Sunday *


Phantom power in the grand


----------



## Petrus

antonherbst said:


> They are beautifull. Wow. If i may be bold a take a chance here. What reo spares have you got that you want to sell to me?


@antonherbst , I have spares galore, service kids for mini's, grands, some hotsprings etc. To be honest I never had to replace anything, not even a hot spring. Keep in mind to always test your atty with the cap on to make sure for no shorts. Try to build not lower than 0.2 ohm. Always put some electric grease on your firing pin after a bath. I would suggest to check if @Oupa , have some spares like :
1. A firing pin
2. A Hot spring
3. Say 2 spare door magnets
4. Electric Grease
5. Some spare Reo Bottles, or get some silicon one's from THE SIRS, I see they have stock

Like I said, after two years plus no need for the spares. The bottom line is a Reo is a workhorse and still my number one vape up to date.
What atty are you getting with?

Note: The new owners of Reomods in the USA is very helpfull and will help you with shipping, don't use USPS, me and Oom Rob Fisher still got some spares floating around somewere in the universe. Feel free to PM me for help.

Vape On Brother........I am super excited for your part.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

All this Reo talk is making me want to get my Mini back in rotation
@Petrus did you manage to find out what the best batts are for the Mini - say at around 0.7 ish or thereabouts on the ohms


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> All this Reo talk is making me want to get my Mini back in rotation
> @Petrus did you manage to find out what the best batts are for the Mini - say at around 0.7 ish or thereabouts on the ohms


@Silver, I like the yellow AVT's from Vaporize. I go down to 0.3ohm's in the Mini's, no problems.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Which one did you get/waiting for @antonherbst 
You wont be sorry and it wont be your last Reo purchase.
And so it begins .........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

@antonherbst you are in for a treat! 

Not to derail this thrend, but gentlemen , from where or who can i get the appropriate electric grease? I have been running my p67 dry (0.3 ohm), i have some serious pitting on the contact points, would appreciate any guidance, have tried locally without success

Kind regards


----------



## hands

Scissorhands said:


> from where or who can i get the appropriate electric grease?


Ask @kimbo , he might still have some grease.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF

Scissorhands said:


> @antonherbst you are in for a treat!
> 
> Not to derail this thrend, but gentlemen , from where or who can i get the appropriate electric grease? I have been running my p67 dry (0.3 ohm), i have some serious pitting on the contact points, would appreciate any guidance, have tried locally without success
> 
> Kind regards



Get some Renolit from Fuchs Lubricants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

I have about 4 off those small thingies of electric grease, but deoxid gold from Amazon is a winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

GregF said:


> Get some Renolit from Fuchs Lubricants.
> 
> View attachment 106237



Just to add some further info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Petroleum jelly works aswell lol true story 


Edit: Although, it does have a low melting point and is flammable  Good times 
On a side note, Petroleum jelly on cotton balls makes for a great fire starter, burns like a candle

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## antonherbst

This photo is from hands and this is what he sold to our brother. So now i need to see how much of this i am getting. 

And it looks like the cyclone atty the door i cant really make out if it is the plain alu or black

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Thanks to all that have advised so far. I will revisit each post in this thread to make sure i cover all my bases.


----------



## Jos

I have some spare magnets, hotsprings etc if you cannot source any other.

Also have Nuppin V1, RM2, Cyclone, Cyclops, OL16 (clone), Chalice III (clone) I would be willing to let go if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Jos said:


> I have some spare magnets, hotsprings etc if you cannot source any other.
> 
> Also have Nuppin V1, RM2, Cyclone, Cyclops, OL16 (clone), Chalice III (clone) I would be willing to let go if you are interested.



Pm inbound shortly.


----------



## DoubleD

*cough* O16 & nuppin V1 *cough* do it *cough* do it now before i sell my kidneys *cough*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

DoubleD said:


> *cough* O16 & nuppin V1 *cough* do it *cough* do it now before i sell my kidneys *cough*



Already spoke with Jos and we have made arrangements. Oh and just so we all know Jos is on holiday until the 18 of September. 

I am so looking forward to the REO's arrival.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Okay so the Reo arrived today. And some of you would have seen the post in vape mail but here it is again.




I have just cleaned it and now did a build and re-wicked it.
This is what it looks like now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

So i have had a reo for about 3 weeks now. My expedience until today with it are as follow.

I absolutely love it. Since i got my REO @Christos has sold me his OL16 bf atty. This combination is vaping heaven in my books. WOW. I have vaped VM XXX, VGOD mango mist and SVRF satisfied in it and i must say it likes the menthol juices more that the plain fruit juices. I am about to do a rewick and rejuice(still deciding on what i should try next). The next coil build i will do will be a ni80 2mm ID and 6 wrap single build = 0.5 ohms. 

So in conclusion to the REO experience i have had over the past 3 weeks i must say i now do understand the following to this mod. I would definately recomend any vaper to get a reo as it is a stunning mod and vape gear. 

To all and everyone that helped in the past 3 weeks with questions i had i want to say thank you for everything. I will gladly return any favor to any person on this forum when i can and its in my capacity to help.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst

Hello Reonaughts. Okay so i have a REO mini in the pipeline for me in the next week. I want to know the following. 

Are the magnets the same size on all the reo’s - grand and mini specifically.

If they are i want to know if any reo owner has spare reo magnets i can buy from him? I am looking for about 10 of them.

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Hello Reonaughts. Okay so i have a REO mini in the pipeline for me in the next week. I want to know the following.
> 
> Are the magnets the same size on all the reo’s - grand and mini specifically.
> 
> If they are i want to know if any reo owner has spare reo magnets i can buy from him? I am looking for about 10 of them.
> 
> Thanks


My friend ... I want to say you have a problem ... but it sounds like you have a solution! 
Congrats on the future addition to the Reo family.
Seeing how enthusiastic you are about your Reo I think you made the right call with this one.
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> My friend ... I want to say you have a problem ... but it sounds like you have a solution!
> Congrats on the future addition to the Reo family.
> Seeing how enthusiastic you are about your Reo I think you made the right call with this one.
> Enjoy



Thanks @TheV i am truely excited about the new addition. I am not sure if it is possible to be more excited than i was with the grand that was comming to me but i am excited. Almost similar(or more) to what you going to get in the next 2 weeks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV

antonherbst said:


> Thanks @TheV i am truely excited about the new addition. I am not sure if it is possible to be more excited than i was with the grand that was comming to me but i am excited. Almost similar(or more) to what you going to get in the next 2 weeks.


Glad to hear that man. Its going to be an interesting experience for you either way. Same, but different 
And I just knew you were destined to get another Reo when you got that 2nd OL16 ... how could you not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Hello Reonaughts. Okay so i have a REO mini in the pipeline for me in the next week. I want to know the following.
> 
> Are the magnets the same size on all the reo’s - grand and mini specifically.
> 
> If they are i want to know if any reo owner has spare reo magnets i can buy from him? I am looking for about 10 of them.
> 
> Thanks



Ya, @antonherbst , i am about 99% sure the magnets are the same on the grand and the mini
Make sure you put them in the correct way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Ya, @antonherbst , i am about 99% sure the magnets are the same on the grand and the mini
> Make sure you put them in the correct way



I will remember that and “test” before i glue them in place. Have you maybe got some spare magnets @Silver i could buy? Or trade for a coffee?


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I will remember that and “test” before i glue them in place. Have you maybe got some spare magnets @Silver i could buy? Or trade for a coffee?



I dont think so @antonherbst 
I have to go check, i might have just one left.
Have had two magnets on my Reos disappear over the past. And had to put new ones in. One was on the Reo Mini.

Maybe someone is doing a Reosmods buy?
Or check with Vapour Mountain if they have any left, they might just.


----------



## Andre

antonherbst said:


> Hello Reonaughts. Okay so i have a REO mini in the pipeline for me in the next week. I want to know the following.
> 
> Are the magnets the same size on all the reo’s - grand and mini specifically.
> 
> If they are i want to know if any reo owner has spare reo magnets i can buy from him? I am looking for about 10 of them.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, it is Reonaut, not Reonaught - a Reonaught would be someone without a Reo - naught = nothing.
Yip, the magnets are the same size on the Mini and Grand. 
In my 4 years plus of having Reos I have yet to loose a magnet. One or two fell out and had to be re-glued. Why do you need 10? Have a magnet gobbler around.
Reo Mini is awesomely cute - enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Andre said:


> Ok, it is Reonaut, not Reonaught - a Reonaught would be someone without a Reo - naught = nothing.
> Yip, the magnets are the same size on the Mini and Grand.
> In my 4 years plus of having Reos I have yet to loose a magnet. One or two fell out and had to be re-glued. Why do you need 10? Have a magnet gobbler around.
> Reo Mini is awesomely cute - enjoy.


"Magnet gobbler"  haha

@antonherbst strikes me a someone who just likes to be "prepared".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst

Andre said:


> Ok, it is Reonaut, not Reonaught - a Reonaught would be someone without a Reo - naught = nothing.
> Yip, the magnets are the same size on the Mini and Grand.
> In my 4 years plus of having Reos I have yet to loose a magnet. One or two fell out and had to be re-glued. Why do you need 10? Have a magnet gobbler around.
> Reo Mini is awesomely cute - enjoy.



Thanks for the help @Andre on the names as i was not sure. 

About the magnets. I am a very cautious vaper and person so i am planing on handing these reos down to my kids one day - after we survive the zombie apocalypse. I do not want to sit with a situation where i would have to use a regulated mod due to reo spares that i don't have to do the repair. 10 might be a lot but i recon they would be used on the grand and the mini so i can kind of justify it in my mind. And yes i have a 7 year old daughter that loves to fiddle with my vape tools and goodies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> "Magnet gobbler"  haha
> 
> @antonherbst strikes me a someone who just likes to be "prepared".



I want to vape after the zombie apocalypse has hit us with their electromagnet bomb. And my Reo's will ensure just that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the help @Andre on the names as i was not sure.
> 
> About the magnets. I am a very cautious vaper and person so i am planing on handing these reos down to my kids one day - after we survive the zombie apocalypse. I do not want to sit with a situation where i would have to use a regulated mod due to reo spares that i don't have to do the repair. 10 might be a lot but i recon they would be used on the grand and the mini so i can kind of justify it in my mind. And yes i have a 7 year old daughter that loves to fiddle with my vape tools and goodies.



@antonherbst - I hear you on being prepared and having enough magnets to last for 200 years. 
But I do agree with @Andre - I think you will probably find you only lose 2 magnets tops in the next few years. Just so you know. 

Oh, and by the way, I used my Reo Mini with one magnet missing for quite a long time before I got the courage to do the epoxy glueing in etc. It worked perfectly and the door didnt fall off, even though only 1 magnet was working.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> @antonherbst - I hear you on being prepared and having enough magnets to last for 200 years.
> But I do agree with @Andre - I think you will probably find you only lose 2 magnets tops in the next few years. Just so you know.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I used my Reo Mini with one magnet missing for quite a long time before I got the courage to do the epoxy glueing in etc. It worked perfectly and the door didnt fall off, even though only 1 magnet was working.



Thanks for that vote of confidence in the reo @Silver and the assurance just adds to the awesomeness of these mods. I guess i am n fully fledged reonaut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

antonherbst said:


> I want to vape after the zombie apocalypse has hit us with their electromagnet bomb. And my Reo's will ensure just that.


PM me your address and I'll send you a couple.Should be enough to last you until after the zombie's have set up a magnet making facility

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Genosmate said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you a couple.Should be enough to last you until after the zombie's have set up a magnet making facility



In bound. Thanks.


----------

